# Looking for Spoo IL, WI, IN, MI, IA



## wildberry (May 29, 2015)

Hi I am looking for a rescue Spoo or an older Spoo. Do any breeders have a Spoo they are going to retire?

The kids and I would love to get a dog soon but are willing to be patient for the best fit.


----------

